# German Prepper - New Prepper Youtube Channel



## GermanPrepper (9 mo ago)

(Self-promotion posts violate out advertising rules. Please see: Advertising Rules for more information. - Kauboy)


----------



## GermanPrepper (9 mo ago)

(Content removed. See first post. - Kauboy)


----------



## GermanPrepper (9 mo ago)

(Content removed. See first post. - Kauboy)


----------



## GermanPrepper (9 mo ago)

(Content removed. See first post. - Kauboy)


----------



## GermanPrepper (9 mo ago)

(Content removed. See first post. - Kauboy)


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Nice yard- sorry about the damage. Good to see you're prepping!


----------



## GermanViking (10 mo ago)

@GermanPrepper:
I am new here as well and do not know if it is my place to say so, but I suggest to try a self introduction as a first Post instead of trying to boost your YouTube Channel right away.









New Member Introductions


Drop in and introduce yourself to the community!




www.prepperforums.net


----------



## JordanSutton (1 mo ago)

It somehow contradicts my friend and me to engage in self-promotion, too. We try to watch in real-time how our videos are progressing. However, sometimes my friend, if he sees that his video is a bit stuck, uses sites like Buy Custom YouTube Comments to buy comments and likes to revive the process of discussing the video. He doesn't do it to raise the rating. It's just that we realize that the flow of information is so overwhelming that it's hard to keep our video afloat. And we want to help it a little bit. But that doesn't happen very often.


----------

